

Coindera: Bitcoin Alerts - paulmalenke
http://www.coindera.com/

======
meowface
The pricing seems pretty reasonable, but as someone who's built a quick 15
line Python bot that sends me an SMS any time there's a significant change in
any of a few Bitcoin markets, I'm not sure how much value this adds compared
to, say, a simple open source project that anyone could use.

------
adamevers
Founder here: we support over one hundred cryptocurrencies. The application
supports real-time alerts sent via email, SMS, and push notifications to your
Android or IOS device.

Let me know if you have any feedback, questions or comments!

------
aaron987
It isn't really a service I need, I just wanted to compliment you. That is a
beautiful website.

~~~
waynevaughan
Thank you! Compliments like this makes all those long nights we spent working
worthwhile!

------
edwardy20
That is a weird pricing plan: what does 125 texts mean? After that, I just run
out...permanently?

~~~
adamevers
Nope, you can always purchase more text messages. We wanted to give our 'pro'
customers a bundle of text messages when they signed up.

